# Sunflower or not - feed question



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have been researching on this new hobby that I am trying to start and as I find out things more and more info keeps popping up which I also then get involved in (still have a few days before the eggs hatch.)

I read an article that this writer stated that he found it hard to believe that dealers used sunflower seeds in his breeding mix that he was selling.

The feed I buy and was recomended, does contain sunflower seeds as well as many other types, small and large.

As I am trying (and half succesfully getting right) to breed as to raise my own flying team/group I would like to know if I should be removing them from the feed or not. They do seem to especially enjoy them as they scrabble to eat all the small seeds first and leave the mielie/popcorm for last.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 

I don't race pigeons myself but I do have pigeons. Everyone is different on what and how they feed. Sunflower seeds are very oily, therefore have a high fat content. Pigeons do LOVE them though but I find that they are best used for treats only and shouldn't be put in the seed mix itself. Other members will be along in the nest few hours and later on today to give you their suggestions as well. Good luck with the new birds !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Feeding*

Dear Jiggs,

You will find as many ideals concerning feeding, as you will find pigeon owners. People into racing, are always trying to tweak out the "best" formula.
I am inclined to believe, that in moderation, your sunflower seeds will do no harm. My question would be, what percentage of your feed is sunflower seeds ? Too many of them, without some good hard flying, may cause them to become overweight. A fat pigeon, is not a healthy one.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Of the 8 to 9 different seeds they run probably on 4 to 8% - This should help with the answers? 

Yes my pigeons are looking very content and could be slightly overweight as they do not fly. As far as I understand from the breeding articles that I have read is that the hen needs plenty of the different vits etc for laying eggs so I do maybe give a bit to much food just to be sure. I give a scoop and a half per day - 6 pigeons - scoop is a washing powder scoop - that would probably equate to about a coffee cup full to the brim. I worked this out as I read here that they should eat for 10 to 15 min and the food should be finished. those were flying so i measured to 20 mins for my "breeders" and there are still a few left over then - especially the mielie. (Not sure what you would call it there but it looks like popcorn only bigger and yellow and flatter) Is this right - any comments would be helpful

Luckily they started mating as soon as I got them so when I have 4 chicks that are routing I am going to release the moms and pops and see if they stay. If not to bad - but the owner will then get them back and will fly them and they should soon be "thin" and healthy again. If they stay I will fly them and obviously the diet will change to a bit less and they will get excercise.

Sorry for the long drawn out post. Your help will be apprieciated


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Anybody here with further help, keeping in mind that I have two recent hatchlings? It would be apprieciated


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Feeding Breeders*

Hello Jiggs,

One more thing, when it comes to feeding breeders, I have feed in front of them all the time. The 20 min thing, would be for YB's or birds not breeding. If your sunflower seeds are only 4-5% don't worry about it. The birds have been raiseing young all by themselves for many generations.

PS. Fresh grit, some greens, fresh water and they will do just fine.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

TX

Yip, the two with the chicks have food in front of them about 60% of the day. I feed the other two pairs 20 min. If they start with eggs they will eat well too. Correct?

fresh water yes - always.
I have tried fresh greens to no avail BUT rabbit food they eat every second day (a small amount) which they will eat when the food is fininshed - I read somewhere that it is also good for them?

Thank you for the reply


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Do you feed rabbit pellets. I new a person that tried that years back. He lost some birds that way.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I am stopping rabbit pellets (Thank you re lee) but does anyone else have comments on them?

I saw this in a article - I will try and find it and post it here.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Shelled Sunflower seed and only as a treat, same with peanuts, they are both way to high in fat content to use as a staple feed. I guess you could do it like they say if you keep the percentage way down. But I use them both primarily for treats to get them to trap faster.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Safflower*

seeds are heathier when mixed in a pigeon feed of 18% for breeders. Not flying for profit just pleasure.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I have kept the mix as is - I do have a few that fly now at least.
I do not compete - yet

What I have noticed now that I have had birds from summer to winter and back to summer again and now flying is that in the beggining they ingnored the corn guzzled the rest first. then in winter ate the corn first then the peas etc.

But sunflowers they really do like always but as said there is only say if you picked up a handfull of seed from the bag about 5-10 sun seeds there most are peas, corn etc.

I mentioned before my "mentor" says he still uses the breeding mix even when flying so I am sticking with that.

I need to join the club soon as will I supose get even more advice


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*If*

you need a protien boost and a cool treat. My birds are fond of Kirkland dry catfood. I get it at Costco and it is about the size of pigeon peas.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

huuuuh, cat food to pigeons? not even if it was the cheapest food I could obtain, my birds would never forgive me  . Your right on raising the protein though, during breeding they need at least 17%. I use calf mana pellets from my feed store to raise the protein, and give them a more balanced diet.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

I should add that the Calf Mana is mixed with regular seed mixures for pigeons that I also obtain from the same feed store. I'm not sure you would want to give it to then straight. mix it in at about 10 to 15% of the feed mixure.


----------

